# North Dakota Maverick.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hemp today, Marijuana tomorrow. AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/maverick-farmer-grows-hemp-today-marijuana-tomorrow-naa-chris-bennett/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That looks like a good crop of hemp that he got. The pictures of the hemp growers fields here in Colorado that were splashed about when it first became kinda legal looked like the people farming it didn't know how to plant anything. He better start building greenhouses to grow his MJ next. I think that's how they mostly grow it here.


----------

